# Abo Falle megumo LTD



## Reinhardt (9 Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß nicht wie das passieren konnte doch jetzt bin ich auch in einer Falle geraten megumo Ltd bucht monatlich 4.99 Euro von meinem Konto ab und ich weis nicht wie ich das kündigen kann 

Bitte helft mit 

Dankeschön im voraus


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2016)

Bei welchem Provider bist Du?


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2016)

Grundsätzlich wäre aber die Webseite von Megumo ein guter Anfang: http://www.megumo.com


----------



## Uwe Mergenthaler (20 September 2018)

Hiermit kündige ich das Abo mt der
Tel. Nr 0152 5680 2xxx zum nächst möglichen Termin
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Moderationsaktion:
Damit du nicht plötzlich Telefonspam bekommst, habe ich deine Telefonnummer mal unkenntlich gemacht.
Wir sind ein Computerbetrugsforum und nicht ein Aboabmeldedienst. 
BT/MOD


----------



## Hippo (20 September 2018)

Schön.
Und was erwartest Du jetzt?


----------



## BenTigger (21 September 2018)

Na  das du dich um ihn kümmerst und für ihn sein Abo kündigst.
Aber angesichts der hier so veröffentlichten Nummer, will er vielleicht, dass andere nun für ihn weitere Abos abschließen?
Wird gemacht


----------



## Michell (13 November 2018)

Hi habe auch die Nachricht bekommen bei mir steht geiltube_.de  habe die Seite noch nie benutzt und will sie nicht benutzen wie kann ich das kündigen brauche dringend Hilfe


----------



## Michell (13 November 2018)

Mir ist was eingefallen ich hatte einen Link bekommen auf Instagram ich bin drauf gegangen und da kam so ne Sex Seite bin dann wieder raus und weiß nicht mehr ob ich wo drauf gekommen bin


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2018)

Erster Ansprechpartner ist immer der Anbieter, zweiter der Provider (beim Handy)


----------

